#  > Islam >  > Koran >  de Koran makkelijk uit je hoofd leren

## Mantha-Moslim

ik ga hier vertelle hoe je de koran makkelijk uit je hoofd kunt leren en het ook nog onthouden en begrijpen :hijaab:





als een woord een sterretje heeft betekend het meerdere dingen en is de betekenis te uitgebreid om in het nederlands of engels te vertalen



k begin met surah *96 Al-Alaq* (het eerste geopenbaarde hoofdstuk van de koran met 19 versjes) 





1. Verkondig de naam van uw Heer, de Schepper. 

1. Proclaim! in the name of thy Lord, Who created



1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa. 





*Aqra' = Verkondig, Lees, Leer, begrijp etc.

Biāsmi = de naam van

Rabbika = jullie heer

Al-Ladhī = degene, die

Khalaqa. = schiep





lees het nog een keer begrijpend



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

2. Die de mens uit de embryo schiep.

2. He created man from a clot.



2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin. 





Khalaqa = schiep

Al-'Insāna = de mens

Min = van, uit etc.

*Alaqin = embryo, bloedzuiger, leeft op bloed, hangend voorwerp etc.



lees nog een keer begrijpend



*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 



nu de eerste 2 samen 





*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

3. Verkondig, want uw Heer is de meest Eerbiedwaardige 

3. Proclaim! And thy Lord is Most Bountiful,



3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu. 





*Aqra' = Verkondig, Lees, Leer, begrijp etc.

Wa = en

Rabbuka = jullie heer is

*Al-'Akramu = de eerbiedwaardige, verdiend alle eer, etc.





lees nog een keer begrijpend



3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu. 



nu de eerste 3 samen



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

4. Die (de mens) door middel van de pen onderwees. 

4. Who teacheth by the pen, 



4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami. 





Al-Ladhī = diegene, die etc.

Allama = onderwees, leerde, 

Bil = met, doormiddel van,

Qalami. = de pen





lees nog een keer begrijpend



4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami. 





nu de eerste 4 samen



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 

*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

5. Hij leerde aan de mens datgene wat deze niet kende, 

5. Teacheth man that which he knew not. 



5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.





Allama = onderwees, leerde,

Al-'Insāna = de mens

Mā Lam Ya`lam = wat hij niet wist





lees nog een keer begrijpend



5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.





nu de eerst 5 samen



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 

*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 

*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

6. In het geheel niet. Voorwaar, de mens wordt opstandig, 

6. Nay! man is most surely inordinate, 



6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha. 





Kallā = neen, niet waar, het klopt niet

'Inna = voorzeker, voorwaar, want zeker, 

Al-'Insāna = de mens

Layaţgha. = is opstandig, koppig, eigewijs, 





lees nog een keer begrijpend



6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha. 



nu de eerste 6 samen



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 

*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 

*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*

*6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

7. Omdat hij zich onafhankelijk denkt. 

7.Because he sees himself free from want. 



7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna. 



'An Ra'āhu = hij (de mens) ziet zichzelf/alles is

*Astaghna = onafhakelijk, zonder behoefte, uit zichzelf ontstaan etc.





lees nu begrijpend



7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna. 



alle 7 samen



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 

*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 

*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*

*6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha.*

*7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

8. Voorwaar uw terugkeer is tot uw Heer. 

8. Verily, to thy Lord is the return (of all). 



8. 'Inna 'Ila Rabbika Ar-Ruj`a. 



'Inna = voorzeker, voorwaar, want zeker, 

'Ila Rabbika = tot jullie heer (is)

Ar-Ruj`a. = de terugkeer, 





lees nog een keer begrijpend



8. 'Inna 'Ila Rabbika Ar-Ruj`a. 



nu alle 8 samen



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 

*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 

*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*

*6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha.*

*7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna.* 

*8. 'Inna 'Ila Rabbika Ar-Ruj`a.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

9. Hebt gij degelle gezien die verbiedt 

9. Have you seen him who forbids 



9. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yanha.





'Ara'ayta = heb je gezien, 

Al-Ladhī = diegene, die

Yanha = verbiedt 



lees het nu begrijpend



9. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yanha.



en nu alle 9 samen



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 

*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 

*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*

*6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha.*

*7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna.* 

*8. 'Inna 'Ila Rabbika Ar-Ruj`a.* 

*9. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yanha.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

10. Wanneer onze dienaar bidt? 

10. A servant when he prays? 



10. `Abdāan 'Idhā Şalla. 





Abdāan = de dienaar, aanbidder, 

'Idhā = wanneer, als 

Şalla. = (hij) bidt



lees nu begrijpend



10. `Abdāan 'Idhā Şalla. 



dus 9 en 10 horen bij elkaar



*9. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yanha.*

*10. `Abdāan 'Idhā Şalla.* 



nu de eerste 10 samen



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 

*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 

*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*

*6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha.*

*7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna.* 

*8. 'Inna 'Ila Rabbika Ar-Ruj`a.* 

*9. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yanha.*

*10. `Abdāan 'Idhā Şalla.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

11. Zeg mij, als hij (die het verbiedt) de leiding volgt, 

11. Seest thou if he is on (the road of) Guidance?



11. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kāna `Ala Al-Huda. 





'Ara'ayta = heb je gezien

'In Kāna Ala = dat hij (is/was) op

*Al-Huda = de goede weg



lees het nu begrijpend



11. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kāna `Ala Al-Huda. 





nu alle 11 samen



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 

*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 

*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*

*6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha.*

*7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna.* 

*8. 'Inna 'Ila Rabbika Ar-Ruj`a.* 

*9. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yanha.*

*10. `Abdāan 'Idhā Şalla.* 

*11. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kāna `Ala Al-Huda.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

12. Of tot rechtvaardigheid maant. 

12. Or enjoins Righteousness? 



12. 'Aw 'Amara Bit-Taqwa. 





'Aw 'Amara = of aanzet, oproept, handelt

Bit = met, tot, voor

*Taqwa = de rechte/juiste weg, goedheid, eerlijkheid, rechtvaardigheid 





lees nog een keer begrijpend



12. 'Aw 'Amara Bit-Taqwa. 





nu alle 12



*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 

*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 

*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 

*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 

*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*

*6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha.*

*7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna.* 

*8. 'Inna 'Ila Rabbika Ar-Ruj`a.* 

*9. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yanha.*

*10. `Abdāan 'Idhā Şalla.* 

*11. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kāna `Ala Al-Huda.* 

*12. 'Aw 'Amara Bit-Taqwa.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

13. Zeg mij, indien hij (de Waarheid) verloochent en zich afwendt. 
13. Seest thou if he denies (Truth) and turns away? 

13. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kadhdhaba Wa Tawalla. 


'Ara'ayta = heb je gezien
'In Kadhdhaba = dat hij ontkent, verloochent, negeert
Wa = en
*Tawalla = omdraait, weg gaat/loopt, rent, afwendt, ervoor vlucht


lees het nu begrijpend

13. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kadhdhaba Wa Tawalla. 


en nu alle 13 samen 

*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 
*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 
*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 
*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 
*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*
*6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha.*
*7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna.* 
*8. 'Inna 'Ila Rabbika Ar-Ruj`a.* 
*9. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yanha.*
*10. `Abdāan 'Idhā Şalla.* 
*11. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kāna `Ala Al-Huda.* 
*12. 'Aw 'Amara Bit-Taqwa.* 
*13. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kadhdhaba Wa Tawalla.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

19. Neen, gehoorzaam de onderdrukker niet, maar werp u neder en zoek Gods nabijheid. 
19. Nay, Obey not thou him. But prostrate thyself, and draw near (unto Allah). 

19. Kallā Lā Tuţi`hu Wa Asjud Wāqtarib.


Kallā = neen, niet waar, het klopt niet
Lā = nee, niet
Tuţi`hu = gehoorzaam zijn, luisteren (naar de onderdrukker)
Wa = en
Asjud Wāqtarib = buig in gebed (voor God) en kom nog dichterbij


lees het nu begrijpend

19. Kallā Lā Tuţi`hu Wa Asjud Wāqtarib.


en nu heel surah Al-Alaq

*1. Aqra' Biāsmi Rabbika Al-Ladhī Khalaqa.* 
*2. Khalaqa Al-'Insāna Min `Alaqin.* 
*3. Aqra' Wa Rabbuka Al-'Akramu.* 
*4. Al-Ladhī `Allama Bil-Qalami.* 
*5. `Allama Al-'Insāna Mā Lam Ya`lam.*
*6. Kallā 'Inna Al-'Insāna Layaţgha.*
*7. 'An Ra'āhu Astaghna.* 
*8. 'Inna 'Ila Rabbika Ar-Ruj`a.* 
*9. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yanha.*
*10. `Abdāan 'Idhā Şalla.* 
*11. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kāna `Ala Al-Huda.* 
*12. 'Aw 'Amara Bit-Taqwa.* 
*13. 'Ara'ayta 'In Kadhdhaba Wa Tawalla.* 
*14. 'Alam Ya`lam Bi'anna Allāha Yara.* 
*15. Kallā La'in Lam Yantahi Lanasfa`ā Bin-Nāşiyati.*
*16. Nāşiyatin Kādhibatin Khāţi'atin.*
*17. Falyad`u Nādiyah.* 
*18. Sanad`u Az-Zabāniyata.*
*19. Kallā Lā Tuţi`hu Wa Asjud Wāqtarib.*


luister nu een duidelijke koran recitatie van dit hoofdstuk en luister hem terwijl je meeleest 
hierna herhaal je steeds de zin voor jezelf tot je hem kent en begrijpt 
als je iets vergeten bent begin je opnieuw tot je de koran kan beluisteren en snappen zonder er al te veel bij na te denken
herhaal dit 5 keer en morgen weer 5 keer
overmorgen 4 en dan elke dag 1 keer minder tot je hem 1 keer per dag luisterd 
je moet de betekenis steeds erbij in je hoofd houden terwijl je luisterd en niet met andere dingen bezig zijn ondertusse
als je hem met gemak snapt kun je hem 1 keer in de 2 of 3 dagen gaan luisteren en hem ook in je gebed gebruiken
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*surah 99 Az-zalzalah*





*1. 'Idhā Zulzilati Al-'Arđu Zilzālahā.* 



'Idhā = wanneer, als

Zulzilati = aardbeving van

Al-'Arđu = de aarde

Zilzālahā = hevig zal schudden





*1. 'Idhā Zulzilati Al-'Arđu Zilzālahā.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Wa Qāla Al-'Insānu Mā Lahā.* 



Wa = en

Qāla = (dan) zullen zeggen

Al-'Insānu = de mensen

Mā = wat

Lahā = gebeurt er



*

Wa Qāla Al-'Insānu Mā Lahā.* 





nu de eerste 3 samen





*1. 'Idhā Zulzilati Al-'Arđu Zilzālahā. 

2. Wa 'Akhrajati Al-'Arđu 'Athqālahā. 

3. Wa Qāla Al-'Insānu Mā Lahā.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*4. Yawma'idhin Tuĥaddithu 'Akhbārahā.* 

Yawma'idhin = dag van geloof, dag des oordeels, deze dag
Tuĥaddithu = omroeping is,verkondiging is, het nieuws is
'Akhbārahā = de aarde zijn geschiedenis

*
4. Yawma'idhin Tuĥaddithu 'Akhbārahā.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*5. Bi'anna Rabbaka 'Awĥa Lahā.* 


Bi'anna = bij mij, dat, want
Rabbaka = jullie Heer zal
'Awĥa = beslissen, bevelen, openbaren (wat) 
Lahā = (er) gebeuren zal
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*6. Yawma'idhin Yaşduru An-Nāsu 'Ashtātāan Liyuraw 'A`mālahum.*





Yawma'idhin = dag van geloof, dag des oordeels, deze dag

Yaşduru = in verschillende groepen is

An-Nāsu = de mens is

'Ashtātāan Liyuraw = tonend, laten zien, bekend maken

'A`mālahum = zijn daden, rijkdommen, bezigheden





*6. Yawma'idhin Yaşduru An-Nāsu 'Ashtātāan Liyuraw 'A`mālahum.*



nu alle 6 samen





*1. 'Idhā Zulzilati Al-'Arđu Zilzālahā. 

2. Wa 'Akhrajati Al-'Arđu 'Athqālahā. 

3. Wa Qāla Al-'Insānu Mā Lahā. 

4. Yawma'idhin Tuĥaddithu 'Akhbārahā. 

5. Bi'anna Rabbaka 'Awĥa Lahā. 

6. Yawma'idhin Yaşduru An-Nāsu 'Ashtātāan Liyuraw 'A`mālahum.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*7. Faman Ya`mal Mithqāla Dharratin Khayrāan Yarah.* 



Faman = wie 

Ya`mal = deed

Mithqāla = gewicht, grootte, volume

Dharratin = van een atoom, onzichtbaar deeltje

Khayrāan = kwaad, slecht, duister

Yarah = zal dit zien/aanschouwen



*7. Faman Ya`mal Mithqāla Dharratin Khayrāan Yarah.* 





alle 7 samen



*1. 'Idhā Zulzilati Al-'Arđu Zilzālahā. 

2. Wa 'Akhrajati Al-'Arđu 'Athqālahā. 

3. Wa Qāla Al-'Insānu Mā Lahā. 

4. Yawma'idhin Tuĥaddithu 'Akhbārahā. 

5. Bi'anna Rabbaka 'Awĥa Lahā. 

6. Yawma'idhin Yaşduru An-Nāsu 'Ashtātāan Liyuraw 'A`mālahum. 

7. Faman Ya`mal Mithqāla Dharratin Khayrāan Yarah.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*8. Wa Man Ya`mal Mithqāla Dharratin Sharrāan Yarah.* 

Wa = en
Man = wie
Ya`mal = deed
Mithqāla = gewicht, grootte, volume
Dharratin = van een atoom, onzichtbaar deeltje
Sharrāan = kwaad, slecht, duister
Yarah = zal dit zien/aanschouwen


*8. Wa Man Ya`mal Mithqāla Dharratin Sharrāan Yarah.* 


nu heel Surah Az-Zalzalah


*1. 'Idhā Zulzilati Al-'Arđu Zilzālahā. 
2. Wa 'Akhrajati Al-'Arđu 'Athqālahā. 
3. Wa Qāla Al-'Insānu Mā Lahā. 
4. Yawma'idhin Tuĥaddithu 'Akhbārahā. 
5. Bi'anna Rabbaka 'Awĥa Lahā. 
6. Yawma'idhin Yaşduru An-Nāsu 'Ashtātāan Liyuraw 'A`mālahum. 
7. Faman Ya`mal Mithqāla Dharratin Khayrāan Yarah. 
8. Wa Man Ya`mal Mithqāla Dharratin Sharrāan Yarah.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

nu nog een surah over de laatste dag (dag des oordeels) met 11 versjes



Surah *101* *Al-Qari'ah*





*1. Al-Qāri`atu.*





Al-Qāri`atu = de ramp





*Al-Qāri`atu.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.* 



Mā = wat (is)

Al-Qāri`atu = de ramp





nu de eerste 2 samen



*1. Al-Qāri`atu.* 

*Mā Al-Qāri`atu.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu.* 



Wa = en

Mā - wat/hoe 

'Adrāka = kunnen jullie weten

Mā = wat/hoe

Al-Qāri`atu = de ramp is





*3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu.* 



nu de eerste 3 samen

*

1. Al-Qāri`atu. 

2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.

3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*4. Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi.* 





Yawma = dag

Yakūnu = waarop

An-Nāsu = de mens is

Kālfarāshi = als motten van

Al-Mabthūthi = door elkaar, verwarring, vertrooid





*Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi.* 





de eerste 4 samen



*1. Al-Qāri`atu. 

2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.

3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu. 

4. Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*5. Wa Takūnu Al-Jibālu Kāl`ihni Al-Manfūshi.* 



Wa = en

Yakūnu = waarop

Al-Jibālu = de bergen

Kāl`ihni = (net) als wol/schapenvacht van

Al-Manfūshi = pluizig, wollig, wolkerig, zandwolken, stofwolken



*5. Wa Takūnu Al-Jibālu Kāl`ihni Al-Manfūshi.* 





alle 5 samen



*1. Al-Qāri`atu. 

2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.

3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu. 

4. Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi. 

5. Wa Takūnu Al-Jibālu Kāl`ihni Al-Manfūshi.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*6. Fa'ammā Man Thaqulat Mawāzīnuhu.* 



Fa'ammā = dan voor 

Man = hem (wiens)

Thaqulat = zware, zwaar

Mawāzīnuhu = is weegschalen van goede daden 



*

6. Fa'ammā Man Thaqulat Mawāzīnuhu.* 





alle 6 samen



*1. Al-Qāri`atu. 

2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.

3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu. 

4. Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi. 

5. Wa Takūnu Al-Jibālu Kāl`ihni Al-Manfūshi. 

6. Fa'ammā Man Thaqulat Mawāzīnuhu.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*7. Fahuwa Fī `Īshatin Rāđiyatin.* 





Fahuwa = dan zal zijn

Fī = in 

`Īshatin = leven

Rāđiyatin = heerlijk, leuk, aangenaam, geweldig, lekker





*7. Fahuwa Fī `Īshatin Rāđiyatin.* 





alle 7 samen



*1. Al-Qāri`atu. 

2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.

3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu. 

4. Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi. 

5. Wa Takūnu Al-Jibālu Kāl`ihni Al-Manfūshi. 

6. Fa'ammā Man Thaqulat Mawāzīnuhu. 

7. Fahuwa Fī `Īshatin Rāđiyatin.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*8. Wa 'Ammā Man Khaffat Mawāzīnuhu.* 





Wa = en

'Ammā = voor 

Man = hem (wiens), degene (met)

Khaffat = lichte

Mawāzīnuhu = weegschalen van goede daden 





*8. Wa 'Ammā Man Khaffat Mawāzīnuhu.* 



alle 8 samen



*1. Al-Qāri`atu. 

2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.

3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu. 

4. Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi. 

5. Wa Takūnu Al-Jibālu Kāl`ihni Al-Manfūshi. 

6. Fa'ammā Man Thaqulat Mawāzīnuhu. 

7. Fahuwa Fī `Īshatin Rāđiyatin. 

8. Wa 'Ammā Man Khaffat Mawāzīnuhu.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*9. Fa'ummuhu Hāwiyatun.* 



Fa'ummuhu = dan voor hem is 

Hāwiyatun = Hawiyah





*9. Fa'ummuhu Hāwiyatun.* 



alle 9 samen



*1. Al-Qāri`atu. 

2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.

3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu. 

4. Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi. 

5. Wa Takūnu Al-Jibālu Kāl`ihni Al-Manfūshi. 

6. Fa'ammā Man Thaqulat Mawāzīnuhu. 

7. Fahuwa Fī `Īshatin Rāđiyatin. 

8. Wa 'Ammā Man Khaffat Mawāzīnuhu. 

9. Fa'ummuhu Hāwiyatun.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*10. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Hiyah.* 





Wa = en

Mā = wat/hoe

'Adrāka = kunnen jullie weten

Mā = wat/hoe 

Hiyah = (Hāwiyatun) zal zijn





*10. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Hiyah.* 





alle 10 samen





*1. Al-Qāri`atu. 

2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.

3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu. 

4. Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi. 

5. Wa Takūnu Al-Jibālu Kāl`ihni Al-Manfūshi. 

6. Fa'ammā Man Thaqulat Mawāzīnuhu. 

7. Fahuwa Fī `Īshatin Rāđiyatin. 

8. Wa 'Ammā Man Khaffat Mawāzīnuhu. 

9. Fa'ummuhu Hāwiyatun. 

10. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Hiyah.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*11. Nārun Ĥāmiyatun.* 


Nārun = vuur
Ĥāmiyatun = is laaiend, agressief, intensief heet


*11. Nārun Ĥāmiyatun.* 


heel surah Al-Qari'ah

*1. Al-Qāri`atu. 
2. Mā Al-Qāri`atu.
3. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Al-Qāri`atu. 
4. Yawma Yakūnu An-Nāsu Kālfarāshi Al-Mabthūthi. 
5. Wa Takūnu Al-Jibālu Kāl`ihni Al-Manfūshi. 
6. Fa'ammā Man Thaqulat Mawāzīnuhu. 
7. Fahuwa Fī `Īshatin Rāđiyatin. 
8. Wa 'Ammā Man Khaffat Mawāzīnuhu. 
9. Fa'ummuhu Hāwiyatun. 
10. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Hiyah. 
11. Nārun Ĥāmiyatun.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

als je de vorige 3 surahs begrijpt kan je verder met de volgende en dat is *109 Al-Kafirun* met 6 versjes aan de ongelovigen





*1. Qul Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-Kāfirūna.* 



Qul = zeg

Yā = oh

'Ayyuhā = voor jullie 

Al-Kāfirūna = de ongelovigen





*1. Qul Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-Kāfirūna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*2. Lā 'A`budu Mā Ta`budūna.* 



Lā = nee, niet 

'A`budu = (wij) aanbidden

Mā = wat

Ta`budūna = jullie aanbidden





*2. Lā 'A`budu Mā Ta`budūna.* 





de eerste 2 samen



*1. Qul Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-Kāfirūna. 

2. Lā 'A`budu Mā Ta`budūna.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu.* 



Wa = en

Lā = nee, niet 

'Antum = jullie

`Ābidūna = zullen aanbidden

Mā = wat 

'A`budu = (wij) aanbidden





*3. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu.* 



de eerste 3 samen



*

1. Qul Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-Kāfirūna. 

2. Lā 'A`budu Mā Ta`budūna. 

3. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*4. Wa Lā 'Anā `Ābidun Mā `Abadttum.* 



Wa = en

Lā = nee, niet 

'Anā = ik 

`Ābidun = aanbidt

Mā `= wat

Abadttum = jullie aanbaden





*4. Wa Lā 'Anā `Ābidun Mā `Abadttum.* 





alle 4 samen



*1. Qul Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-Kāfirūna. 

2. Lā 'A`budu Mā Ta`budūna. 

3. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu. 

4. Wa Lā 'Anā `Ābidun Mā `Abadttum.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*5. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu.* 





Wa = en

Lā = nee, niet

'Antum = jullie

`Ābidūna = zullen aanbidden

Mā = wat 

'A`budu = (wij) aanbidden





*5. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu.* 





alle 5 samen



*1. Qul Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-Kāfirūna. 

2. Lā 'A`budu Mā Ta`budūna. 

3. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu. 

4. Wa Lā 'Anā `Ābidun Mā `Abadttum. 

5. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*6. Lakum Dīnukum Wa Liya Dīni.* 

Lakum =
Dīnukum =
Wa = en
Liya =
Dīni = geloof

*6. Lakum Dīnukum Wa Liya Dīni.* 


heel surah Al-Kafirun

*1. Qul Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-Kāfirūna. 
2. Lā 'A`budu Mā Ta`budūna. 
3. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu. 
4. Wa Lā 'Anā `Ābidun Mā `Abadttum. 
5. Wa Lā 'Antum `Ābidūna Mā 'A`budu. 
6. Lakum Dīnukum Wa Liya Dīni.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

de volgende surah is *107 Al-Ma'un* en heeft 7 versjes

gaat over de neppers onder de moslims 





*1. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yukadhdhibu Bid-Dīni.* 



'Ara'ayta = zag je, heb je gezien

Al-Ladhī = die, degenen

Yukadhdhibu = nep is, liegt over

Bid-Dīni = met dit geloof





*1. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yukadhdhibu Bid-Dīni.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*2. Fadhālika Al-Ladhī Yadu``u Al-Yatīma.* 

Fadhālika = dan dat is 
Al-Ladhī = die, degene 
Yadu``u = verstoot, negeert
Al-Yatīma = de wees

*
2. Fadhālika Al-Ladhī Yadu``u Al-Yatīma.* 

de eerste 2 samen
*
1. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yukadhdhibu Bid-Dīni. 
2. Fadhālika Al-Ladhī Yadu``u Al-Yatīma.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Wa Lā Yaĥuđđu `Ala Ţa`āmi Al-Miskīni.* 





Wa = en

Lā = nee, niet

Yaĥuđđu `Ala = aansporen voor het, aanzetten tot, opwekken van anderen om 

Ţa`āmi = voeden, geven, gunnen (aan)

Al-Miskīni = de armen 

*

3. Wa Lā Yaĥuđđu `Ala Ţa`āmi Al-Miskīni.* 



de eerste 3 samen



*1. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yukadhdhibu Bid-Dīni. 

2. Fadhālika Al-Ladhī Yadu``u Al-Yatīma. 

3. Wa Lā Yaĥuđđu `Ala Ţa`āmi Al-Miskīni.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*4. Fawaylun Lilmuşallīna.* 



Fawaylun = dan wee hun, dan ga weg van hun, vermijdt hun

Lilmuşallīna = die bidden



*4. Fawaylun Lilmuşallīna.* 



de eerste 4 samen





*1. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yukadhdhibu Bid-Dīni. 

2. Fadhālika Al-Ladhī Yadu``u Al-Yatīma. 

3. Wa Lā Yaĥuđđu `Ala Ţa`āmi Al-Miskīni. 

4. Fawaylun Lilmuşallīna.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*5. Al-Ladhīna Hum `An Şalātihim Sāhūna.* 



Al-Ladhīna = die, degene

Hum = hem, hun, die over

`An Şalātihim = hun gebed

Sāhūna = niet nadenken, zonder gevoel, achteloos



*5. Al-Ladhīna Hum `An Şalātihim Sāhūna.* 





alle 5 samen



*1. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yukadhdhibu Bid-Dīni. 

2. Fadhālika Al-Ladhī Yadu``u Al-Yatīma. 

3. Wa Lā Yaĥuđđu `Ala Ţa`āmi Al-Miskīni. 

4. Fawaylun Lilmuşallīna. 

5. Al-Ladhīna Hum `An Şalātihim Sāhūna.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*6. Al-Ladhīna Hum Yurā'ūna.* 



Al-Ladhīna = die, degene

Hum = (van) hem, hun, die over

Yurā'ūna = opscheppen, te koop lopen, graag gezien willen worden





*6. Al-Ladhīna Hum Yurā'ūna.*





alle 6 samen





*1. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yukadhdhibu Bid-Dīni. 

2. Fadhālika Al-Ladhī Yadu``u Al-Yatīma. 

3. Wa Lā Yaĥuđđu `Ala Ţa`āmi Al-Miskīni. 

4. Fawaylun Lilmuşallīna. 

5. Al-Ladhīna Hum `An Şalātihim Sāhūna. 

6. Al-Ladhīna Hum Yurā'ūna.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*7. Wa Yamna`ūna Al-Mā`ūna.* 

Wa = en
Yamna`ūna = geen behoefte aan vriendelijkheid (voor)
Al-Mā`ūna = de behoeftigen

*7. Wa Yamna`ūna Al-Mā`ūna.* 


heel surah Al-Ma'un

*1. 'Ara'ayta Al-Ladhī Yukadhdhibu Bid-Dīni. 
2. Fadhālika Al-Ladhī Yadu``u Al-Yatīma. 
3. Wa Lā Yaĥuđđu `Ala Ţa`āmi Al-Miskīni. 
4. Fawaylun Lilmuşallīna. 
5. Al-Ladhīna Hum `An Şalātihim Sāhūna. 
6. Al-Ladhīna Hum Yurā'ūna. 
7. Wa Yamna`ūna Al-Mā`ūna.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

deze kennen de meeste misschien al maar zoniet leer dan ook *112 Al-Ichlaas* met 4 versjes





*1. Qul Huwa Allāhu 'Aĥadun.* 



Qul = zeg

Huwa Allāhu = Allah is

'Aĥadun = de enige, alleen







*

1. Qul Huwa Allāhu 'Aĥadun.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*2. Allāhu Aş-Şamadu.* 



Allāhu = Allah is

Aş-Şamadu = zichzelf genoeg, heeft niks nodig, niemand nodig, niet behoeftig, onafhankelijk





*2. Allāhu Aş-Şamadu.* 



de eerste 2 samen



*1. Qul Huwa Allāhu 'Aĥadun. 

2. Allāhu Aş-Şamadu.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Lam Yalid Wa Lam Yūlad.* 



Lam = geen

Yalid = opwekking, wakker gemaakt, ontstaan

Wa = en

Lam = geen

Yūlad = ontwaking, geboorte, opwekker



*3. Lam Yalid Wa Lam Yūlad.* 





de eerste 3 samen



*1. Qul Huwa Allāhu 'Aĥadun. 

2. Allāhu Aş-Şamadu. 

3. Lam Yalid Wa Lam Yūlad.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*4. Walam Yakun Lahu Kufūan 'Aĥadun.* 

Walam = en geen
Yakun Lahu Kufūan = aan hem niets is gelijk aan
'Aĥadun = de enige, alleen

*4. Walam Yakun Lahu Kufūan 'Aĥadun.* 


heel surah Al-Ichlaas


*1. Qul Huwa Allāhu 'Aĥadun. 
2. Allāhu Aş-Şamadu. 
3. Lam Yalid Wa Lam Yūlad. 
4. Walam Yakun Lahu Kufūan 'Aĥadun.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

de volgende surah is Surah *110 An-Nasr* en heeft maar 3 versjes 





*1. 'Idhā Jā'a Naşru Allāhi Wa Al-Fatĥu.* 





'Idhā = wanneer, als

Jā'a = komt

Naşru = hulp

Allāhi = van Allah

Wa = en

Al-Fatĥu = de overwinning





*1. 'Idhā Jā'a Naşru Allāhi Wa Al-Fatĥu.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*2. Wa Ra'ayta An-Nāsa Yadkhulūna Fī Dīni Allāhi 'Afwājāan.*

Wa = en
Ra'ayta = zal zien
An-Nāsa = de mensen
Yadkhulūna = binnen stromen
Fī = in
Dīni = geloof
Allāhi = van Allah
'Afwājāan = groepsgewijze, in grote aantallen, veel achter elkaar


*2. Wa Ra'ayta An-Nāsa Yadkhulūna Fī Dīni Allāhi 'Afwājāan.*


de eerste 2 samen

*1. 'Idhā Jā'a Naşru Allāhi Wa Al-Fatĥu. 
2. Wa Ra'ayta An-Nāsa Yadkhulūna Fī Dīni Allāhi 'Afwājāan.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

het volgende hoofdstukje gaat over de nacht der beslissing 

deze nacht zit verstopt in de maand Ramadan en is beter dan duizend maanden 

tijdens deze nacht werd het eerste hoofdstuk van de Koran (Al-Alaq) aan de profeet (Mohammed vzmh) geopenbaard via de Heilige geest Jibriel



Surah *97 Al-Qadr* met 5 versjes





*1. 'Innā 'Anzalnāhu Fī Laylati Al-Qadri.* 





'Innā = 

'Anzalnāhu =

Fī =

Laylati =

Al-Qadri =





*1. 'Innā 'Anzalnāhu Fī Laylati Al-Qadri.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Laylatu Al-Qadri Khayrun Min 'Alfi Shahrin.* 





Laylatu 

Al-Qadri 

Khayrun 

Min 

'Alfi Shahrin





*3. Laylatu Al-Qadri Khayrun Min 'Alfi Shahrin.* 





de eerste 3 samen





*1. 'Innā 'Anzalnāhu Fī Laylati Al-Qadri. 

2.Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Laylatu Al-Qadri. 

3. Laylatu Al-Qadri Khayrun Min 'Alfi Shahrin.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*4. Tanazzalu Al-Malā'ikatu Wa Ar-Rūĥu Fīhā Bi'idhni Rabbihim Min Kulli 'Amrin.*





Tanazzalu 

Al-Malā'ikatu 

Wa 

Ar-Rūĥu 

Fīhā 

Bi'idhni 

Rabbihim 

Min Kulli 'Amrin





*4. Tanazzalu Al-Malā'ikatu Wa Ar-Rūĥu Fīhā Bi'idhni Rabbihim Min Kulli 'Amrin.*





alle 4 samen





*1. 'Innā 'Anzalnāhu Fī Laylati Al-Qadri. 

2.Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Laylatu Al-Qadri. 

3. Laylatu Al-Qadri Khayrun Min 'Alfi Shahrin. 

4. Tanazzalu Al-Malā'ikatu Wa Ar-Rūĥu Fīhā Bi'idhni Rabbihim Min Kulli 'Amrin.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*5. Salāmun Hiya Ĥatta Maţla`i Al-Fajri.* 


Salāmun =
Hiya = 
Ĥatta =
Maţla`i =
Al-Fajri =


*5. Salāmun Hiya Ĥatta Maţla`i Al-Fajri.* 


heel surah Al-Qadr


*1. 'Innā 'Anzalnāhu Fī Laylati Al-Qadri. 
2.Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Laylatu Al-Qadri. 
3. Laylatu Al-Qadri Khayrun Min 'Alfi Shahrin. 
4. Tanazzalu Al-Malā'ikatu Wa Ar-Rūĥu Fīhā Bi'idhni Rabbihim Min Kulli 'Amrin. 
5. Salāmun Hiya Ĥatta Maţla`i Al-Fajri.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

ik hoop dat jullie het al een beetje door beginnen te krijgen

de volgende surah is *113 al-Falaq* met 5 versjes



*

1. Qul 'A`ūdhu Birabbi Al-Falaqi.* 





Qul = zeg

'A`ūdhu = ik zoek toevlucht, ik zoek mijn uitgangspunt

Birabbi = bij de Heer van

Al-Falaqi = de dageraad







*

1. Qul 'A`ūdhu Birabbi Al-Falaqi.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*2. Min Sharri Mā Khalaqa.* 





Min = tegen/voor

Sharri = het slechte van, het kwade van

Mā = wat

Khalaqa - geschapen is





*

2. Min Sharri Mā Khalaqa.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Wa Min Sharri Ghāsiqin 'Idhā Waqaba.* 


Wa = en
Min = tegen/voor
Sharri = het slechte van, het kwade van
Ghāsiqin =
'Idhā = wanneer, als
Waqaba =



*3. Wa Min Sharri Ghāsiqin 'Idhā Waqaba.* 




de eerste 3 samen


*1. Qul 'A`ūdhu Birabbi Al-Falaqi. 
2. Min Sharri Mā Khalaqa. 
3. Wa Min Sharri Ghāsiqin 'Idhā Waqaba.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*5. Wa Min Sharri Ĥāsidin 'Idhā Ĥasada.* 


Wa = en
Min = tegen/voor
Sharri = het slechte van/ het kwade van
Ĥāsidin = de benijder, de jaloerse
'Idhā = wanneer, als
Ĥasada = (deze) benijdt, toeslaat




5. Wa Min Sharri Ĥāsidin 'Idhā Ĥasada. 



heel Surah Al-Falaq


*1. Qul 'A`ūdhu Birabbi Al-Falaqi. 
2. Min Sharri Mā Khalaqa. 
3. Wa Min Sharri Ghāsiqin 'Idhā Waqaba. 
4. Wa Min Sharri An-Naffāthāti Fī Al-`Uqadi. 
5. Wa Min Sharri Ĥāsidin 'Idhā Ĥasada.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

de volgende surah is best lang dus doe je best
Surah *81 At-Takwier* met 29 versjes
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat.*





Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat.







*2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat.*







de eerste 2 samen







*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat.* 





Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat







*3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat.* 







de eerste 3 samen





*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat.* 


Wa = en
'Idhā 
Al-`Ishāru 
`Uţţilat



*4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat.* 



nu de eerste 4 samen


*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat.* 



Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 



*5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat.* 



nu alle 5 samen



*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat.* 







Wa = en

'Idhā = wanneer, als

Al-Biĥāru 

Sujjirat







*6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat.* 





nu alle 6 samen





*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat.* 



Wa = en
'Idhā = wanneer, als
An-Nufūsu = de zielen
Zūwijat = verenigen, samenkomen



*7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat.* 



alle 7 samen


*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat.*


Wa = en
'Idhā = wanneer, als
Al-Maw'ūdatu =
Su'ilat =



*8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat.*



nu alle 8 samen


*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat.* 





Bi'ayyi =

Dhanbin =

Qutilat =







*9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat.* 





tot en met 9







*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat.* 





Wa = en

'Idhā = wanneer, als

Aş-Şuĥufu =

Nushirat =









*10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat.* 









tot en met 10







*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 

10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat.* 



Wa = en
'Idhā = wanneer, als 
As-Samā'u = de lucht, de hemel
Kushiţat = 


*11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat.* 


tot en met 11



*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat.* 







Wa = en

'Idhā = wanneer, als

Al-Jaĥīmu 

Su`irat 







*12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat.* 







tot en met 12







*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 

10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 

11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 

12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.* 





Wa = en 

'Idhā = wanneer, als

Al-Jannatu = de tuin 

'Uzlifat = nabij zal worden gebracht, dichtbij zal komen







*13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.* 





tot en met 13







*

1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 

10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 

11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 

12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 

13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat.*


Alimat 
Nafsun = ziel
Mā = wat/hoe
'Aĥđarat




*14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat.*



tot en met 14



*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 
12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 
13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.
14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi.* 


Falā =
'Uqsimu =
Bil-Khunnasi =




*15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi.* 




tot en met 15



*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 
12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 
13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.
14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 
15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi.* 





Al-Jawāri =

Al-Kunnasi =







*16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi.* 







tot en met 16 







*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 

10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 

11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 

12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 

13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.

14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 

15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 

16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa.* 


Wa = en
Al-Layli = de nacht van
'Idhā `= wanneer, als
As`asa =



*17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa.* 



tot en met 17


*
1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 
12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 
13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.
14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 
15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 
16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 
17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa.* 


Wa = en
Aş-Şubĥi 
'Idhā = wanneer, als
Tanaffasa =




*18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa.* 




tot en met 18



*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 
12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 
13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.
14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 
15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 
16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 
17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 
18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin.* 



'Innahu = want zeker is, voorzeker is, voorwaar is
Laqawlu =
Rasūlin = profeet, boodschapper van
Karīmin =



*19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin.* 


tot en met 19


*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 
12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 
13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.
14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 
15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 
16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 
17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 
18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 
19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin.* 





Dhī =

Qūwatin =

Inda =

Dhī =

Al-`Arshi =

Makīnin =







*20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin.* 







tot en met 20





*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 

10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 

11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 

12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 

13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.

14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 

15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 

16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 

17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 

18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 

19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin. 

20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin.* 


Wa = en
Mā = wat/hoe
Şāĥibukum =
Bimajnūnin =



*22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin.* 



tot en met 22


*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 
12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 
13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.
14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 
15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 
16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 
17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 
18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 
19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin. 
20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin. 
21. Muţā`in Thamma 'Amīnin. 
22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*23. Wa Laqad Ra'āhu Bil-'Ufuqi Al-Mubīni.* 







Wa = en

Laqad = 

Ra'āhu = zag, heeft gezien

Bil-'Ufuqi =

Al-Mubīni =







*23. Wa Laqad Ra'āhu Bil-'Ufuqi Al-Mubīni.* 







tot en met 23







*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 

10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 

11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 

12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 

13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.

14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 

15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 

16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 

17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 

18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 

19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin. 

20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin. 

21. Muţā`in Thamma 'Amīnin. 

22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin. 

23. Wa Laqad Ra'āhu Bil-'Ufuqi Al-Mubīni.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*24. Wa Mā Huwa `Ala Al-Ghaybi Biđanīnin.* 


Wa = en
Mā = wat/hoe
Huwa = is hij
`Ala = hoogste
Al-Ghaybi = de
Biđanīnin = bij



*24. Wa Mā Huwa `Ala Al-Ghaybi Biđanīnin.* 



tot en met 24


*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 
12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 
13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.
14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 
15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 
16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 
17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 
18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 
19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin. 
20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin. 
21. Muţā`in Thamma 'Amīnin. 
22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin. 
23. Wa Laqad Ra'āhu Bil-'Ufuqi Al-Mubīni. 
24. Wa Mā Huwa `Ala Al-Ghaybi Biđanīnin.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*25. Wa Mā Huwa Biqawli Shayţānin Rajīmin.* 


Wa = en
Mā = wat/hoe (kan het zijn dat)
Huwa = is hij
Biqawli = dit woord van, dit bericht van, deze tekst van 
Shayţānin = satan van, duivel van
Rajīmin = vervloeking, verwerping



*25. Wa Mā Huwa Biqawli Shayţānin Rajīmin.* 



tot en met 25


*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 
12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 
13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.
14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 
15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 
16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 
17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 
18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 
19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin. 
20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin. 
21. Muţā`in Thamma 'Amīnin. 
22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin. 
23. Wa Laqad Ra'āhu Bil-'Ufuqi Al-Mubīni. 
24. Wa Mā Huwa `Ala Al-Ghaybi Biđanīnin. 
25. Wa Mā Huwa Biqawli Shayţānin Rajīmin.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*26. Fa'ayna Tadh/habūna.* 





Fa'ayna =

Tadh/habūna =







*26. Fa'ayna Tadh/habūna.* 







tot en met 26







*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 

10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 

11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 

12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 

13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.

14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 

15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 

16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 

17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 

18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 

19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin. 

20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin. 

21. Muţā`in Thamma 'Amīnin. 

22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin. 

23. Wa Laqad Ra'āhu Bil-'Ufuqi Al-Mubīni. 

24. Wa Mā Huwa `Ala Al-Ghaybi Biđanīnin. 

25. Wa Mā Huwa Biqawli Shayţānin Rajīmin. 

26. Fa'ayna Tadh/habūna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*27. 'In Huwa 'Illā Dhikrun Lil`ālamīna.* 







'In =

Huwa =

'Illā =

Dhikrun =

Lil`ālamīna =







*27. 'In Huwa 'Illā Dhikrun Lil`ālamīna.* 







tot en met 27







*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 

10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 

11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 

12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 

13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.

14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 

15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 

16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 

17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 

18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 

19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin. 

20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin. 

21. Muţā`in Thamma 'Amīnin. 

22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin. 

23. Wa Laqad Ra'āhu Bil-'Ufuqi Al-Mubīni. 

24. Wa Mā Huwa `Ala Al-Ghaybi Biđanīnin. 

25. Wa Mā Huwa Biqawli Shayţānin Rajīmin. 

26. Fa'ayna Tadh/habūna. 

27. 'In Huwa 'Illā Dhikrun Lil`ālamīna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*28. Liman Shā'a Minkum 'An Yastaqīma.* 



Liman =
Shā'a =
Minkum =
'An Yastaqīma =



*28. Liman Shā'a Minkum 'An Yastaqīma.* 



tot en met 28



*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 
5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 
6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 
7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 
8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 
9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 
10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 
11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 
12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 
13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.
14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 
15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 
16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 
17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 
18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 
19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin. 
20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin. 
21. Muţā`in Thamma 'Amīnin. 
22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin. 
23. Wa Laqad Ra'āhu Bil-'Ufuqi Al-Mubīni. 
24. Wa Mā Huwa `Ala Al-Ghaybi Biđanīnin. 
25. Wa Mā Huwa Biqawli Shayţānin Rajīmin. 
26. Fa'ayna Tadh/habūna. 
27. 'In Huwa 'Illā Dhikrun Lil`ālamīna. 
28. Liman Shā'a Minkum 'An Yastaqīma.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*29. Wa Mā Tashā'ūna 'Illā 'An Yashā'a Allāhu Rabbu Al-`Ālamīna.*





Wa = en

Mā = wat/hoe

Tashā'ūna =

'Illā ' = niets anders dan, behalve dan

An Yashā'a =

Allāhu = Allah is

Rabbu = (jullie) Heer van

Al-`Ālamīna = alles dat iets ''Is'', alles en iedereen, alles dat is geschapen





*29. Wa Mā Tashā'ūna 'Illā 'An Yashā'a Allāhu Rabbu Al-`Ālamīna.*







heel Surah At-Takwier









*1. 'Idhā Ash-Shamsu Kūwirat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā An-Nujūmu Ankadarat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jibālu Suyyirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-`Ishāru `Uţţilat. 

5. Wa 'Idhā Al-Wuĥūshu Ĥushirat. 

6. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Sujjirat. 

7. Wa 'Idhā An-Nufūsu Zūwijat. 

8. Wa 'Idhā Al-Maw'ūdatu Su'ilat. 

9. Bi'ayyi Dhanbin Qutilat. 

10. Wa 'Idhā Aş-Şuĥufu Nushirat. 

11. Wa 'Idhā As-Samā'u Kushiţat. 

12. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jaĥīmu Su`irat. 

13. Wa 'Idhā Al-Jannatu 'Uzlifat.

14. `Alimat Nafsun Mā 'Aĥđarat. 

15. Falā 'Uqsimu Bil-Khunnasi. 

16. Al-Jawāri Al-Kunnasi. 

17. Wa Al-Layli 'Idhā `As`asa. 

18. Wa Aş-Şubĥi 'Idhā Tanaffasa. 

19. 'Innahu Laqawlu Rasūlin Karīmin. 

20. Dhī Qūwatin `Inda Dhī Al-`Arshi Makīnin. 

21. Muţā`in Thamma 'Amīnin. 

22. Wa Mā Şāĥibukum Bimajnūnin. 

23. Wa Laqad Ra'āhu Bil-'Ufuqi Al-Mubīni. 

24. Wa Mā Huwa `Ala Al-Ghaybi Biđanīnin. 

25. Wa Mā Huwa Biqawli Shayţānin Rajīmin. 

26. Fa'ayna Tadh/habūna. 

27. 'In Huwa 'Illā Dhikrun Lil`ālamīna. 

28. Liman Shā'a Minkum 'An Yastaqīma. 

29. Wa Mā Tashā'ūna 'Illā 'An Yashā'a Allāhu Rabbu Al-`Ālamīna.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

de volgende surah is Surah *82 Al-infitaar* met 19 versjes
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat.* 



Wa = en
'Idhā = wanneer, als
Al-Kawākibu =
Antatharat =


*2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat.* 



de eerste 2 samen


*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat.* 





Wa = en

'Idhā = wanneer, als 

Al-Biĥāru 

Fujjirat







*3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat.* 





de eerste 3 samen







*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat.* 


Wa = en
'Idhā = wanneer, als
Al-Qubūru = de
Bu`thirat =



*4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat.* 


de eerste 4 samen



*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat.* 


Alimat =
Nafsun =
Mā =
Qaddamat =
Wa =
'Akhkharat =


*5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi.* 


Yā = oh
Ayyuhā = voor jullie
Al-'Insānu = de mensen
Mā = wat/hoe
Gharraka 
Birabbika = met jullie Heer
Al-Karīmi =
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka.* 





Al-Ladhī = diegene, die

Khalaqaka = jullie heeft geschapen, schiep

Fasawwāka = 

Fa = dan

adalaka =
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka.* 


Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka


*8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka.* 



tot en met 8 


*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 
5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 
6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 
7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 
8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## miss_Hanane1

Djazaak Allah oe gairan voor deze interessante topic :vrede:
check je hoekje lieve zus :sjans:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.* 


Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni


*9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.* 



tot en met 9



*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 
2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 
3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 
4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 
5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 
6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 
7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 
8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 
9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna.* 





Wa = en

'Inna = voorwaar, voorzeker, want zeker, heel zeker

Alaykum = over jullie, met jullie

Laĥāfižīna =
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna.* 





Kirāmāan =

Kātibīna =







*11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna.* 







tot en met 11







*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 

5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 

6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 

7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 

8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 

9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.

10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna. 

11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna.* 







Ya`lamūna =

Mā = wat/hoe

Taf`alūna =







*12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna.* 









tot en met 12







*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 

5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 

6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 

7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 

8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 

9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.

10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna. 

11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna. 

12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna*.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*13. 'Inna Al-'Abrāra Lafī Na`īmin.* 







'Inna = voorwaar, voorzeker, want zeker, heel zeker

Al-'Abrāra = de

Lafī =

Na`īmin = 







*13. 'Inna Al-'Abrāra Lafī Na`īmin.*





tot en met 13







*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 

5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 

6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 

7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 

8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 

9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.

10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna. 

11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna. 

12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna.

13. 'Inna Al-'Abrāra Lafī Na`īmin.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*14. Wa 'Inna Al-Fujjāra Lafī Jaĥīmin.* 





Wa = en

'Inna =

Al-Fujjāra = de

Lafī =

Jaĥīmin =







*14. Wa 'Inna Al-Fujjāra Lafī Jaĥīmin.* 







tot en met 14







*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 

5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 

6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 

7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 

8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 

9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.

10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna. 

11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna. 

12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna.

13. 'Inna Al-'Abrāra Lafī Na`īmin. 

14. Wa 'Inna Al-Fujjāra Lafī Jaĥīmin.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*15. Yaşlawnahā Yawma Ad-Dīni.* 







Yaşlawnahā =

Yawma = dag zal

Ad-Dīni = 







*15. Yaşlawnahā Yawma Ad-Dīni.* 







tot en met 15







*15. Yaşlawnahā Yawma Ad-Dīni.* 







tot en met 15







*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 

5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 

6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 

7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 

8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 

9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.

10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna. 

11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna. 

12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna.

13. 'Inna Al-'Abrāra Lafī Na`īmin. 

14. Wa 'Inna Al-Fujjāra Lafī Jaĥīmin. 

15. Yaşlawnahā Yawma Ad-Dīni.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*16. Wa Mā Hum `Anhā Bighā'ibīna.* 





Wa = en

Mā = wat/hoe

Hum =

Anhā =

Bighā'ibīna =







*16. Wa Mā Hum `Anhā Bighā'ibīna.* 







tot en met 16 





*

1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 

5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 

6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 

7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 

8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 

9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.

10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna. 

11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna. 

12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna.

13. 'Inna Al-'Abrāra Lafī Na`īmin. 

14. Wa 'Inna Al-Fujjāra Lafī Jaĥīmin. 

15. Yaşlawnahā Yawma Ad-Dīni. 

16. Wa Mā Hum `Anhā Bighā'ibīna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*17. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni.* 





Wa = en

Mā = wat/hoe

'Adrāka = weten jullie, kunnen jullie weten

Mā = wat/hoe

Yawmu = de dag 

Ad-Dīni = (des oordeels) van het geloof, der religie







*17. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni.* 





tot en met 17







*1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 

5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 

6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 

7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 

8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 

9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.

10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna. 

11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna. 

12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna.

13. 'Inna Al-'Abrāra Lafī Na`īmin. 

14. Wa 'Inna Al-Fujjāra Lafī Jaĥīmin. 

15. Yaşlawnahā Yawma Ad-Dīni. 

16. Wa Mā Hum `Anhā Bighā'ibīna. 

17. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*18. Thumma Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni.*







Thumma Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni





*18. Thumma Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni.*







tot en met 18





*

1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 

5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 

6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 

7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 

8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 

9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.

10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna. 

11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna. 

12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna.

13. 'Inna Al-'Abrāra Lafī Na`īmin. 

14. Wa 'Inna Al-Fujjāra Lafī Jaĥīmin. 

15. Yaşlawnahā Yawma Ad-Dīni. 

16. Wa Mā Hum `Anhā Bighā'ibīna. 

17. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni. 

18. Thumma Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*19. Yawma Lā Tamliku Nafsun Linafsin Shay'āan Wa Al-'Amru Yawma'idhin Lillāhi.* 





Yawma Lā Tamliku Nafsun Linafsin Shay'āan Wa Al-'Amru Yawma'idhin Lillāhi







*19. Yawma Lā Tamliku Nafsun Linafsin Shay'āan Wa Al-'Amru Yawma'idhin Lillāhi.* 







heel surah Al-Infitaar









*

1. 'Idhā As-Samā'u Anfaţarat. 

2. Wa 'Idhā Al-Kawākibu Antatharat. 

3. Wa 'Idhā Al-Biĥāru Fujjirat. 

4. Wa 'Idhā Al-Qubūru Bu`thirat. 

5. `Alimat Nafsun Mā Qaddamat Wa 'Akhkharat. 

6. Yā 'Ayyuhā Al-'Insānu Mā Gharraka Birabbika Al-Karīmi. 

7. Al-Ladhī Khalaqaka Fasawwāka Fa`adalaka. 

8. Fī 'Ayyi Şūratin Mā Shā'a Rakkabaka. 

9. Kallā Bal Tukadhdhibūna Bid-Dīni.

10. Wa 'Inna `Alaykum Laĥāfižīna. 

11. Kirāmāan Kātibīna. 

12. Ya`lamūna Mā Taf`alūna.

13. 'Inna Al-'Abrāra Lafī Na`īmin. 

14. Wa 'Inna Al-Fujjāra Lafī Jaĥīmin. 

15. Yaşlawnahā Yawma Ad-Dīni. 

16. Wa Mā Hum `Anhā Bighā'ibīna. 

17. Wa Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni. 

18. Thumma Mā 'Adrāka Mā Yawmu Ad-Dīni. 

19. Yawma Lā Tamliku Nafsun Linafsin Shay'āan Wa Al-'Amru Yawma'idhin Lillāhi.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

als iemand trouwens graag een bepaalde surah wilt leren moet ie maar roepen dan plaats ik die zo snel mogelijk insha'allah

de volgende surah is *83 Al-Mutaffifien* met 36 versjes
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*2. Al-Ladhīna 'Idhā Aktālū `Ala An-Nāsi Yastawfūna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*3. Wa 'Idhā Kālūhum 'Aw Wazanūhum Yukhsirūna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*4. 'Alā Yažunnu 'Ūla'ika 'Annahum Mab`ūthūna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*5. Liyawmin `Ažīmin.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

*6. Yawma Yaqūmu An-Nāsu Lirabbi Al-`Ālamīna.* 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## OsmanliTurk

Hele handige tip, en mooi uitgelegd zuster  :Smilie:  
ik heb de wil om heel veel te leren, maar ik weet weinig uit de koran uit mijn hoofd daarom is het heel handig om dit als tip te gebruiken

jazakAllahu ghairan
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## malikah4

DjazakAllahoe Ghairan
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sjarlus

Waarom zou je de koran uit je hoofd moeten/willen leren? Staat dat in de koran?

----------


## John61

> Waarom zou je de koran uit je hoofd moeten/willen leren? Staat dat in de koran?


De zuster zal nu zo''n 100 berichten hebben, en mag ze lid worden van het zusterhoekje in ansaar  :cola:

----------


## keajaiban

very nice, thxz a lot!

----------


## Allahou Akbar

:bism:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

